# Blue Fin June 30/July 1 36 hr trip



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the Bluefin chartered Thurs and Fri of the Fishin Feista'. It's a 36 hr trip, leaving 6 am, docking 6 pm on Fri. Targeting Tuna, Snapper, kings and Grouper. Trying to wipe out the offshore division again this year. I have 2 spots open, $675 per person, tackle and bait provided.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

One spot left, you can have it for $550


----------



## SaLtLiFe (Feb 6, 2011)

*Is the spot still available?*

Is the spot still available?


----------

